# Jack and Jill



## JacknJill (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey guys. I am new here. Love this forum. I have two 1.5 year olds. Can you help identify what breed mix my dogs could possibly be? Jack is usually identified as a mix APBT. Jill is too small never really grew but still gets identified in these categories. They are both super friendly with people but can be tough around other dogs. Great play drive. I do not have their lineage. Any thoughts?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum JacknJill and thanks for the introduction.

Good looking dogs you have there. They both look like they are bully mixes but it's a crapshoot as to what they are mixed with. Like my own mutts, all I know is that they're 100% canine. 

Appreciate you sharing the pictures.

Joe


----------



## HeatherSen (Dec 7, 2015)

They are super cute!


----------



## JacknJill (Feb 21, 2018)

jttar said:


> Welcome to the forum JacknJill and thanks for the introduction.
> 
> Good looking dogs you have there. They both look like they are bully mixes but it's a crapshoot as to what they are mixed with. Like my own mutts, all I know is that they're 100% canine.
> 
> ...





HeatherSen said:


> They are super cute!


Thanks Joe and HeatherSen. Jill delivered 9 pups and they r 4 weeks now and healthy. It was an accident, I had them separated on heat but they got sneeky ? I am not sure if they are going to be tiny like Jill. Anyways it's all good. Attached pictures.


----------

